# Need Help With Snow Thower



## packersfan (Nov 27, 2004)

THE PROBLEM I HAVE IS THE SNOW IS THROWING OUT THE FRONT OF THE BLOWER AN NOT OUT THE CHUTE! CAN SOMEONE TELL MY WHAT THE PROBLEM IS? THE SHAFT LOOKING AT IT FROM THE FRONT SPINS TO THE RIGHT (CLOCKWISE) 

THANK YOU FOR INPUTS!!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like it is spinning wrong. I dont know anything about those units, and it may not be possable, but thats what it sounds like


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

I am assuming that you have never used this snowthrower on this tractor before. If this is the case, you may have the wrong Bolens snowthrower for your tractor. I have repeatedly read that the "Q" series Bolens tractors spun the PTO the opposite direction compared to all of their other tractors. If this is the reason for your problem, I don't think that you can fix it short of finding another (correct) snowthrower.:riding: :riding:


----------

